# I want to Migrate to Singapore



## sudipsahap (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,

I am SAP Basis Lead consultant with 10+ years of experience and would like to migrate to Singapore. Please suggest me what I have to do to process my visa to Singapore

Regards,
Sudip


----------



## James_G2013 (May 26, 2013)

*Migration*



sudipsahap said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am SAP Basis Lead consultant with 10+ years of experience and would like to migrate to Singapore. Please suggest me what I have to do to process my visa to Singapore
> 
> ...


You are better of migrating somewhere else. Singaporeans are not welcoming to foreigners wanting to stay here. The place is crowded as it is.


----------



## loretz (Feb 27, 2013)

Hard to find job these day as they prioritize local..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

loretz said:


> Hard to find job these day as they prioritize local..


and .. the days of half baked 'expats' making a killing in Singapore are over. And so are the days when people go "I am ok to do ANY JOB" !! And a lot of mismatched job seekers - eg: experienced Engineer, but seeking job in hotel etc - are being summarily rejected, if the qualifications don't match experience or the candidate lacks sufficient experience in their area of expertise.

With a lot of Govt measures, only those who can convince they are good can secure good jobs / passes ....

Of course, if the candidate is good as he/she claims, they will have less problem getting a job ..


----------

